# care for Chalcosoma caucasus????



## misfitsfiend (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone have any idea on how to care for these beetles? If there easy to care for? and how easy are they to breed? :? 

 Also .... does anyone know where to buy beetles?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Apr 28, 2005)

It is more difficult than You think   

Chcek this page:

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/index.htm

And be patient with that specie


----------



## Wade (Apr 28, 2005)

Finding them for sale in the US will be difficult thanks to USDA restrictions.

Wade


----------



## Gsc (Apr 28, 2005)

There was a pair listed for sale out of new york a few days ago on www.petbugs.com


They are hard compared to the Dynastes beetles here in the US that we normally deal with.  Make sure you use the sterilized mixture of rotten hardwood, hardwood leaves, and coco fiber..... 

I put a few logs in the cages in different stages of decay....

They seem to relish bananna with some watered down PURE maple syrup.... although cantalope and grapes have been eaten also by the adults.

There is info on them... do a google search for their care.  

Good luck...to see these things in person is amazing...so freakin' big!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 28, 2005)

Logs should never be put in cages with rhinoceros beetles.


----------



## Gsc (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Orin... I'll take out the logs from that cage.  They are my favorites... awsome beetles


----------



## MarcusK408 (Apr 28, 2005)

GSC, 

Aren't you a member on Waterwolves.com also? I am.   You keep rhino beetles? I'm getting some Chalcosoma Atlas' and my friend is getting C. Caucasus, C. Atlas and Dynastes Hercules Lichyi.  I'm having a hard time trying to find substrate for these guys. I'm thinking of looking for compost/humus at Home Depot.


----------



## MarcusK408 (Apr 28, 2005)

MantidAssassins said:
			
		

> Logs should never be put in cages with rhinoceros beetles.


Why is that?  Just curious.


----------



## Gsc (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep Marcus I'm a waterwolves member...I keep all sorts of animals.. predatory fish, reptiles, & misc inverts (tarantulas, scorpions, millipedes, centipedes, stickinsects, roaches, and beetles).  I'm working on establishing breeding colonies of millipedes, scorpions, rarer roaches, and beetles.  I've just got into beetles... 6 different species right now... they are alot harder than people think.

Heree in the US there isn't any comercially availiable beetle substrate like in Japan.  I went out into the wood MANY times collecting rotten hardwood logs (where its a golden color inside and crumbles in the hand)...Also got a bucket full of leafs off the ground that were semi decayed.... Sterilized them...crumbled everything and mixed ~ 1/3 wood, ~1/3 leaves, & ~ 1/3 coco fiber (bed-a-beast).  So far this is working for me... Of course I'm new at this.  

Orin (MantidAssassins) wrote 2 great books on beetles that have been a HUGE help.... 

Here are a GREAT care site:

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/species/Scarabaeidae_species.htm


----------



## Gsc (Apr 28, 2005)

I just saw this ad on petbugs.com.  He is a good guy with quality animals.  Here in America, these are some really rare beetles.... If I had more money, I'd snatch some more up.

---------------------------------------------------

*NEW* Sale: Beetles
Victor <blue_eyes10029@yahoo.com> 
from: NYC 
Thursday, April 28 2005, at 10:21 a.m. 

I have for sale here a few pairs of xylotrupes gideon imago at $45 a pair, dynastes hercules hercules L3 at $100 a pair (different bloodline than before), and chalcosoma caucasus imago at $160 a pair. Everything is live and healthy, please contact me if interested. Discounts do apply on larger orders.


----------



## MarcusK408 (Apr 28, 2005)

Gsc said:
			
		

> Yep Marcus I'm a waterwolves member...I keep all sorts of animals.. predatory fish, reptiles, & misc inverts (tarantulas, scorpions, millipedes, centipedes, stickinsects, roaches, and beetles).  I'm working on establishing breeding colonies of millipedes, scorpions, rarer roaches, and beetles.  I've just got into beetles... 6 different species right now... they are alot harder than people think.
> 
> Heree in the US there isn't any comercially availiable beetle substrate like in Japan.  I went out into the wood MANY times collecting rotten hardwood logs (where its a golden color inside and crumbles in the hand)...Also got a bucket full of leafs off the ground that were semi decayed.... Sterilized them...crumbled everything and mixed ~ 1/3 wood, ~1/3 leaves, & ~ 1/3 coco fiber (bed-a-beast).  So far this is working for me... Of course I'm new at this.
> 
> ...


I've seen that site called Nuturalworlds.org. It's very good. 
I'm just too lazy to go collecting wood and leaves or maybe it's because there's no heavily wooded areas around me where stuff is decayed enough to collect.   I'll just have to find an online site that sells compost/humus or try Home Depot or another home/garden place.


----------



## MarcusK408 (Apr 28, 2005)

Gsc said:
			
		

> I just saw this ad on petbugs.com.  He is a good guy with quality animals.  Here in America, these are some really rare beetles.... If I had more money, I'd snatch some more up.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


That same guy emailed me about his C. Caucasus pairs for sale but it was more than I was willing to pay for beetles. I found out that he buys them from a place in Taiwan called Kingdom of Beetle so I placed an order with them. Jon (RareAfishinado) was awestruck with the looks of these beetles when I posted a picture of a C. Caucasus in the WW forum so he wanted to do an order with me. We're expecting a shipment from Kingdom of Beetle in the following week. It's a shame these beetles aren't more popular in the US.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 28, 2005)

MarcusK408 said:
			
		

> Why is that?  Just curious.


tarsi removal


----------



## MarcusK408 (Apr 28, 2005)

MantidAssassins said:
			
		

> tarsi removal


Oh, so parts of their limbs can get stuck in pieces of the log and break off.

What about some people saying to put flat pieces of bark or wood or logs to prevent the beetles from flipping on their backs?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 29, 2005)

What's worse?


----------



## MarcusK408 (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok, I'll just use a piece of smooth lumber for the beetles to walk on and mate on. There's no nooks and crannies on those for their legs to get caught on.


----------

